# 2005Eddy Merckx Racing Frameset Advice



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Just got the opportunity to buy this brand new frameset to add to my 1983 Steel Corsa. Any Eddy riders out there have or have any experience with this ride....

Thanks......


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Go faster*

I had a Elite which is the predecessor to the Race. Wicked friggin fast ride. I'm trying to get my hands on a Race. Pretty good deal overall. I imagine the premium or Team SC is a scooch better, but really love the ride. Not a century kind of bike, can do it, but not ideal. Good all around, best in a sprint or climbing.


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply zoikz.

I am a little bit concerned buying this frame as I had heard the 04's had problems with seat stays separating believe it or not. I know Eddy builds a solid all steel or all aluminum bike but not sure of the longevity when he mixes in carbon into picture.

The other concern I have is that my old steel ride has old geometry and the TT is 51.5 but the new same exact frame size has a TT of 53.5 and I am not sure I want to be stretched out further although I guess we could compensate with stem.

I would imagine it is a fast rocket of a bike. Most of my riding is under 40 miles but when I go out I hammer it. Most guys my age (46) I think would not set themselves up on a bike like this but rather move on to a more relaxed geometry (sloping) or a bike that was more forgiving. I realize nothing on this planet will probably ride better then my 83 steel Merckx but I still like to go fast.......


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd look at a bike with your correct top tube length and take it from there, would the next smaller size merckx fit you? I think compensating with a stem is not a great way to go.


----------

